# xerxes bit someone :(



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

long story...not really shorter, returned from a walk to find a roommate's angry, drunk, exboyfriend had broken into the house. before I knew he was there I had been going through the mess he made, trying to pick stuff up. he came up behind me when I was, I tried to ask with why he destroyed the house but he was too drunk to understand...;-;

he got angrier when I told him to leave, and started walking towards me, I figured he might try to hurt me/himself/anyone else that was home so I tried to go around him to get to a phone to call the police but he was blocking the door... being the wuss that I am I was scared he might actually hurt me and didn't know what to do. I yelled at him to back off, but he kept coming. xerxes had heard the commotion and came to investigate, I saw him standing directly behind the man so I panicked and tried to shoo him away, he was closer to the guy than me so I thought he'd get hurt...

the guy shrugged off xerxes presence, and took another step toward me but didn't get any farther because xerxes lunged at him... he latched onto his legs and wouldn't let go...

I tried to pull him off but he just wouldn't let go.  ran and called the police then returned to try again at making him let go. when the police came he finally let go and ran away to hide in his kennel...

they said he wouldn't be taken but would get a warning and be labeled as a dangerous dog...I think he knew it was wrong, but the damage has been done. the guy is trying to press charges, claiming the attack was unprovoked...

I don't know if this means he was trying to protect me or if he's getting the aggression most people say pitbulls eventually get... took him to the vet and after the shock wears off was going to socialize him more with calm positive people to try to help if there's any fear or something...

I don't quite know what to do, this hasn't happened before... one of the officers said I should abandon him to be pts...x(


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You were being threatened and I think YOU should press charges against the drunk guy! This shit just pisses me off, wasn't this a house you pay rent in? Wasn't the guy unwelcome in your home? Enough said...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds to me like he was protecting you, but being a pit will always have consequinces, (sp) unfortunantly. Unless any charges are filed, I don't think I would too worried.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Your dog was absolutely protecting you and he knew there was a threat. I don't know your dog or any history of him but if he's always sweet and outgoing and bit in this situation he had every right to do what he did. If this A-hole broke in to your home he had it coming to him. Breaking in and being threatening to you IS provoking your dog. Plain and simple.
My son used to have a Rottie that went to work with him every day. Totally social dog, wonderful with everyone 100% of the time. One night a guy broke in and Daniel was still there. Romeo heard him outside the office and when Daniel opened the door the guys was trying to steal some rims off of a car and Romeo didn't hesitate to go after him. He was not an aggressive dog at all but he knew this wasn't a good situation and he protected his owner and his space. 
If your dog has no history of aggression don't let ANYONE tell you he needs to be pts. That is totally ridiculous. My dogs are all small but they would bite if I was in danger too and I would be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I would fight that dangerous dog label. Someone broke into your home, was intoxicated and angry. If shooting a suspected burglar is self defense, there's no way on earth having a dog bite and intruder can be illegal. 

If anything charges are pressed or they try to quarantine your dog, please PM me. I work in the media and I'll find your local media outlets. I'll have so many exposes on them their heads will spin a 360 and they'll be leaving doggie treats at your door and diamond collars.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

fight fight fight and press chargers on him AND sue him. turn this around YOU AND YOUR DOG ARE THE VICTIM dont let this go the other way. It's goingg to be a pain in the ass but he brought it on and you can win and fight this. Lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with what everyone's been saying. If your room mates drunk and violent ex boyfriend was in your house when you got home, that is a break and entry. The fact that he was even coming towards you in a threatening way is WRONG and you can press charges for that too. Don't let him play the victim here, this was not your fault nor was it your dogs fault for protecting his person/ home.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

You need to get to the police station ASAP, get the report from them and then press charges for breaking and entering. I can't believe he wasn't arrested right then and there.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

It sounds like Xeres was just doing what he needed to do to protect you. I would be a bit concerned that you couldn't stop him. Maybe you and Xeres could start some obedience work. Maybe even protection work down the line. It sounds like he has the drive, just needs some self control.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You need to file a report against him for breaking and entering as well as attempted assault. Get his ass in jail before they make him out to be a victim.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think someone who BROKE IN to YOUR home can press charges on your dog for protecting you. Definitely press charges against him. I don't think your dog was being aggressive, he could tell you were scared and picked up on your fear and went into protection mode. Don't buy into the pitbull myths, any dog would have/should have done that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i agree 100 percent fight that dangerous dog label! be strong! get family and freinds who know your dog to stand up with you!
your dog did a wonderful thing i would be proud of them you WERE in danger and it took your dog time to think about it before reacting your dog didnt jsut attack him becuase he was there he ONLY attacked after he seen YOU in danger and afraid.

Cesar protected me once i had only had him for about 3 or 4 months it was in the sumemr and super hot so i waited to go for a walk untill it was later in the day we were at my bf house who lives in a small town in the middle of no where 30 miles from everything a big hunters town lots of guys out in the woods four wheeling,hunting ect we went walking on the road out of town we walked about 4 miles out and it began getting dark no houses around for about 3 miles so i started back it was nice and cool then a guy pulled up on a four wheeler obviously drunk i was very nervous becuase there was NO ONE else around jsut me and Cesar.
the guy drove slowly next to me as i tried ignoreing him while he asked me if i wanted to "have a good time" with him i said "no" and tried walking a bit faster the guy grabbed my arm and tried pulling me onto the four wheeler well i was freaked and screamed a little bit and tried pulling away this entire time cesar had ignored him along with me but when i pulled back to run away Cesar jumped up to bite this guys face i jsut let the leash go and Cesar grabbed his arm the guy started yelling at Cesar and shaking his arm once cesar let go to get a better grip the guy drove off real fast i was so frightend i finished our walk home through the woods. as soon as i got home i called the police to tell them what had happend and gave a discription of the guy and his four wheeler.
thankfully in my case however the police told me i was lucky that Cesar had reacted and to be careful next time. i never heard bacl from the police so im assuming the guy never tried pressing charges on us for getting bitten.
and Cesar is still as sweet as can be he still greets men affectionatly even men who smell of beer and kind of look a bit like that man. we have a neighbor who is working on our car right now who sometimes smells of beer and looks a bit like that man cesar bit hes big,wears flannel,and has a beard but cesar welcomed him into our house and tried climbing into his lap for some love the first time he met him.
i wouldnt ever worry about cesar reacting agressivly for no reason and i wouldnt expect your dog to either


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

And all I can think, is, what a good boy.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I am very much in agreement with the people who have already said that this fellow who BROKE INTO YOUR HOUSE & VANDALIZED IT should be charged. Also, fight the "dangerous dog" label to the max!

Here in FL there is the "stand your ground" statute that says if you are afraid for your safety/life you can defend yourself using whatever force is necessary. Well, the dog was defending you!

Grrrr...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> I am very much in agreement with the people who have already said that this fellow who BROKE INTO YOUR HOUSE & VANDALIZED IT should be charged. Also, fight the "dangerous dog" label to the max!
> 
> Here in FL there is the "stand your ground" statute that says if you are afraid for your safety/life you can defend yourself using whatever force is necessary. Well, the dog was defending you!
> 
> Grrrr...


We also have the "Castle" statue in NC that says you can protect yourself with whatever force is necessary in your home (a gun, a stick, a chair, a dog - whatever is needed). Definitely press charges against this person, if not for yourself, then to protect your dog from being labelled. He was merely protecting you from a danger like any dog would. If no charges are filed against the intruder, then legally it's hard to say that you were being threatened. 

All of us with 'certain' breeds have to make sure people realize they are just sweet, loving members of our family and not let anyone overreact to normal dog behavior from them. Would the cop have recommended that a beagle be PTS if it had protected it's owner?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

um....remember the term...
' i was afraid for my life' and 'thank g'd my dog protected me' for when you sue him and have him arrested for breaking and entering and reckless endangerment and whatever else you can throw at him.

then i would march on down to the police station and talk to them, calmly about what happened and that your dog did his job...this man was drunk and a thread and you want him arrested and your dog's name restored.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. 

I would, as every one else mentioned, press charges. Breaking and entering, vandalism, attempted assult, diorderly conduct, and anything else you can come up with. 

This is NOT your dogs fault. He was protecting you. They are saying he is mean because he is a pit. THAT IS NOT TRUE!. Fight the label. DONT let anyone tell you you have to PTS. If anything, your dog should be honnored for defending your life!

I've been in a similar situation. My boxers have snapped and snarled at people who have fallowed me on walks. They have bit people who tried to harm me. They have backed unwated people out of my house. All because I was scared for my life, and they could tell. Apparently alot of people in this area dont know a boxer from a pit. And they accuse me of having "agressive pits". And I correct them that they are boxers. They are not agressive, they are protective. They will listen when I tell them to back off (it took some work). And I ALWAYS correct them that pits are not agressive. 

Your poor boy was defending you. I would make these peoples heads spin.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

if you have the funds, I'd take the advice some have given you and get a good Lawyer who knows this stuff. We all know you were right and just and Xerxes is about the coolest Dog ever. 

If they try to take him, let me know. He can hide with me in Michigan.


And, Kelly, the agression some Pits get is typically never towards humans. Pits were bred to be loyal to humans... Xerxes was only protecting his owner because he thought your safety was in jeorpardy. He probably would have laid down his life for you. His actions only tell me that clown in your house/apt was very much out of line.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I sure hope you didn't portray your dog as being aggressive to the cops, because he was clearly trying to protect you from an aggressive intruder! I would be saying "Xerxes saved me "


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah, was planning to go after the guy for charges, wanted peoples opinions though. hoping something can be done about the labeling, don't think he's a purebred but being one of the few pibbles in the area he was helping educate people breeds like him aren't vicious. would be a shame that his work would be for nothing or people started being afraid of him...

I don't think he knew what he did until it happened though, like he was going through shock or something so he couldn't let go. didn't know much else to do, he got a big steak and many hugs for that... I just hope this didn't give him some type of problems... he just can't seem to catch a break...:/

edit;kittykat: no, I couldn't stress enough to them that he's not an aggressive dog. they gave me this look though like they were secretly pitbull haters or something...hopefully they won't interfere too much if they are, cops word over anyone else...><


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> I don't know if this means he was trying to protect me or if he's getting the aggression most people say pitbulls eventually get... took him to the vet and after the shock wears off was going to socialize him more with calm positive people to try to help if there's any fear or something...


Has your dog shown any signs of aggression toward humans before? The people who "say" Pits are aggressive or will get aggressive know absolutely nothing about bully breeds, human aggression is NEVER typical of the breed. It does concern me a little that you think your dog could "get" the aggression people say they get. It is not a disease that comes out of no where, most dog bites on humans are provoked but many many dog owners do not know the warning signs to prevent them. 

In this case, this was not your dogs fault. I am sorry but if I were alone in my own home and I felt threatened, I would hope my dog would react to protect me. Your dog did nothing wrong. I would definitely fight the "dangerous dog" label, that's complete BS.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Lauren is spot on. Its a myth that Pits have some built in agression towards humans. In FACT, for the most part, they are bred to be pretty submissive to humans. Agression on Dogs/other animals is an entire different discussion and draws so much debate that I don't even like to get into it.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

So true Kevin Bradley. Good post!
Pit Bulls do not just "turn on their owners" like the media likes to spew out. Even though it is not **breed specific** for what your dog has done OP, unless the guy presses charges and was welcome in your home (even if he was welcome, and you were not there) he cannot win a case. It sounds to me that your dog was protecting you which does not put him in harms way at all.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> Has your dog shown any signs of aggression toward humans before? The people who "say" Pits are aggressive or will get aggressive know absolutely nothing about bully breeds, human aggression is NEVER typical of the breed. It does concern me a little that you think your dog could "get" the aggression people say they get. It is not a disease that comes out of no where, most dog bites on humans are provoked but many many dog owners do not know the warning signs to prevent them.
> 
> In this case, this was not your dogs fault. I am sorry but if I were alone in my own home and I felt threatened, I would hope my dog would react to protect me. Your dog did nothing wrong. I would definitely fight the "dangerous dog" label, that's complete BS.


see, that's what I thought. funny, the people who tell me that eventually most(if not every pitbull or pitbull mix)will get aggression. DA, HA, or both, are long time pitbull owners. :/ I really don't believe that, but xerxes was the very first pitbull I've had and I really don't know much about them...;-;

no, he's never shown aggression to anyone. humans, dogs, other animals, nobody. I mean, if it was interpreted wrong this situation some people would say it was aggression when it wasn't, at least not on the dog's part.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cia, I love Pits and I love defending them. Nothing riles me up more than persecution of Pits. 

I will be seriously pissed if anything happens to Xerxes and I've obviously never even met him.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I hope you press all charges possible against that jerk. And fight that dangerous dog label as hard as you can! If it were a GSD they wouldn't be trying to pull that shit. Sure his breed isn't used in that kind of work, but he's still a dog who loves you more than anything else in the world... seems pretty logical he'd stand up for you.

And give that dog a really good treat for being such a good boy! Of course he didn't let go.... bull and terrier breeds are the ultimate in tenacious, plus he's never been taught an "out" so why the hell should he be expected to out on command?!?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, I'm pretty sure Mol would have done the same for me if we were in the same situation. And, she is nothing like a Pit at all. It's dog behaviour, they protect their family against violent strangers that threaten them. I'd stick up for my dog like hell, screw the jerk, he's the one that caused all of this, the arrogant sod. I can't believe the police seem to have sided with him, what would have happened to you if Xerxes hadn't intervened? You and they may very well be dealing with something a hell of a lot more serious that a dog bite right now, they should be grateful, thats all I have to say.
And, if Xerxes has to get out of town for a while, I have a nice little place in Florida where he could hang out for a bit. 
Good luck, don't take any $hit from anyone, write it all down in case you forget any tiny detail, this could be important later on, and by later on I'm talking years away. There's no way it should ever come to that, but just cover yourself.
Good luck and be strong, stick it to the bastards.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

All I can say is fight the label, and make sure you charge the guy.

I know 100% if I were in your situation, that my boys would have done the same... And I have a lab and a chessie.
When i feel threatened by something, my boys always put themselves in between me and whatever it is.
When a dog is loyal to it's person, it knows when they're in trouble and act to protect.

Like I said, retrievers aren't known to protect or be aggressive, but I know in the situation they will.
Ok well chessie has the protect the master trait in them....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> All I can say is fight the label, and make sure you charge the guy.
> 
> I know 100% if I were in your situation, that my boys would have done the same... And I have a lab and a chessie.
> When i feel threatened by something, my boys always put themselves in between me and whatever it is.
> ...


Well, I found rebel's true colors today. A friend of mine but someone Rebel has never met came right up on the porch with Rebel barking away (the fellow was drunk) and Rebel gave him a big kiss. I was in the back room and by the time I got up to the porch they were best buddies. so if the burglars aren't afraid of dogs we are in trouble


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll throw in that Huginn has stepped in between me and the mormons that tried to convert me while we were walking a few weeks ago. He's scared of strangers still, but these teenage boys coming toward me with very dominant body language was not going to fly with my (at then) 13 week old border collie. Had I been in actual danger, and not just irritation, he probably would have done what your dog did. 

Concerning the drunk ex breaking and entering I would not only press charges, but look into a restraining order as well.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I'm sorry that this happened to you, but in my opinion Xerxes did nothing wrong. By doing what he did, he proved that he was a loyal and loving dog, definitely worthy of being called your best friend. Unfortunately what we think is right doesn't always translate in the legal system, but it seems to me you can have a pretty convincing argument against this drunken  I hope you are able to put him in his place


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am with everyone else. Xerxes did nothing wrong. Being me I would have come up with something snarky at the time and asked that cop if he would be suggesting your dog being PTS if he was a labrador instead of a pit... It's probably better for you that you didn't! Breaking and entering? And HE wants to press charges? Seriously??? Fight that dangerous dog label. He clearly isn't.

Dude and Buck have both shown their protective sides and they are an 8 year old smooth collie and a 10 month old bluetick coonhound. Dude, as a half grown pup went after my stepfather(not with full strength since he knows him) when he pretended to hit me. Jim just wanted to see Dude's reaction and Dude went after him, teeth bared, and wasn't going to let him near me. As soon as Jim stopped acting aggressive towards me, Dude stopped and became his calm docile self again. 

Dude also showed his protective side a few months ago. Nick came in the front door wearing his gas mask and, I don't know if it was because Dude couldn't see a face (he doesn't react at all when we have friends he has never met over) but he snarled, placed himself between me and "the intruder" snarled, and when Nick didn't back off, he lunged and latched onto Nick's arm. The second Nick pulled off his gas mask and Dude saw that it was Nick he let go and was back to his happy, obsessively-in-love-with-Nick self. Nick checked his arm and there were only light indents but he told me that he was 100% sure that, had he tried, he would not have been able to get Dude off of his arm. Dude is known for his strong grip without leaving marks.

A few weeks ago, we had a guy with a clipboard inspecting our backyard likely as just part of a routine check that happens in our complex. It's a Navy neighborhood so they are doing stuff like that all the time. Buck likes to watch through the blinds and wish he were out back. He saw this guy and from behind me I heard this deep, loud, rumbling that sounded like it was coming out of a 150 lb dog. I turn around and my little 10 month old, 60 lb pup is watching this guy out the back door with his hackles up. When the guy leaned over our fence Buck howled his angry howl. There is an immense difference between his normal, happy howl and this howl. You can tell he is not a happy camper. 

A few months back, Nick and I were on a walk and there were a bunch of guys who were likely drunk and Buck, who has never been walked anywhere but on my left side and is known for attempting to drag me towards someone to see if they will pet him, silently moved from my left side to my right side so that he was in between them and me and made no effort to walk up to these guys. He never took his eyes off of them and was unusually subdued. His body language was screaming (in what we humans would say), "Just let them try..." 

With all of these instances, there was something to protect me from. They weren't always reacting to my fear but I was the object of their protection. Now, if Nick and I are horsing around they ALWAYS side with him and jump on me! I do believe that my boys would protect me in a real situation (although all of these situations were real to them). 



werecatrising said:


> It sounds like Xeres was just doing what he needed to do to protect you. I would be a bit concerned that you couldn't stop him. Maybe you and Xeres could start some obedience work. Maybe even protection work down the line. It sounds like he has the drive, just needs some self control.


I absolutely agree with this. Your dog has proven he has what it takes to protect you. He can and he will. Now the two of you should work on the control issue. Being a pit bull in the first place is a great reason to do some obedience and protection work. I think all owners of pit bulls and pit bull types should be required to at least get their CGC. It could do a ton to help the breed's reputation and potentially help pits in Xerxes' situation with the automatic dangerous dog label that they want to slap on every pit for looking at someone the wrong way.

After the first time Dude showed me that he would protect me we started working on a release word as well as obedience and especially recall. Buck has a release word as well and obedience is something that we work on every day with both dogs. Dogs can always become more obedient so obedience training should continue throughout a dog's life. Any dog that shows ANY sign of being protective like our guys are (or any dog rally since we never know what they might do in a real situation like that) need to know a release word and need to be able to follow through without thinking about it. 

You have a dog who is clearly willing to protect you from harm. Now you just need to be able to control it. Regardless, I applaud Xerxes and I think we need a picture of him!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cops will tell you what ever they think just like people have different opinions not always good...I'm a cop. Sounds like your fur friend was protecting you?

I have an Aussie that has bit four people. I didn't know he would do that either, he has gotten better since he has been on raw. He doesn't like people at his house. 

Just be careful with him, thats what I do, I am overly careful. And have had no other incidents.

Sounds like you need some new roomies that aren't full of drama


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Good point and post. Its unfair to lump any one group together. Most Cops I know are pretty serious Dog lovers.

Choc makes a good point... and in no way am I blaming Kelly for what went down. But now that you know you have a drama crazy situation around you, I'd remove yourself from that situation if you can. Keep Xerxes out of that stuff. I've been around friends in crazy, unhealthy relationships and they can draw you and everyone else into their chaos.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

went in today with xerxes to press charges and find the cops who gave the label...

most worked out but when debate about "dangerous dog" should be dropped, the previous offices came. they recognized xerxes and went on about their breedist(?)nonsense. unfortunately they got in his face and yelled at him, it scared him and he had a panic attack...-_- if their pepperspray wasn't locked on their belts I would've opened the whole can in their eyes...>>

I had to carry him away but he was fine, though the charges/monetary compensation for the damages wasn't complete.
supposedly the man in question wasn't mentally competent so "it wasn't his fault", so charges can't be as harsh as they're supposed to...><


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> went in today with xerxes to press charges and find the cops who gave the label...
> 
> most worked out but when debate about "dangerous dog" should be dropped, the previous offices came. they recognized xerxes and went on about their breedist(?)nonsense. unfortunately they got in his face and yelled at him, it scared him and he had a panic attack...-_- if their pepperspray wasn't locked on their belts I would've opened the whole can in their eyes...>>
> 
> ...


I suggest you file a report to whoever is in charge at that police station. That is absolutely ridiculous what they did to your dog and unacceptable. Not in any way professional.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

There is no chance of him pressing charges on you though right?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

kellykelly said:


> went in today with xerxes to press charges and find the cops who gave the label...
> 
> most worked out but when debate about "dangerous dog" should be dropped, the previous offices came. they recognized xerxes and went on about their breedist(?)nonsense. unfortunately they got in his face and yelled at him, it scared him and he had a panic attack...-_- if their pepperspray wasn't locked on their belts I would've opened the whole can in their eyes...>>
> 
> ...


Okay...that really makes me angry.

BUT...I am glad Xerxes will be okay. In the end that's all that really matters, right? Now just make sure you never have to cross paths with that loser again.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

ciaBrysh said:


> There is no chance of him pressing charges on you though right?


don't think so, but even if he did there's too many people that know xerxes and could vouch for him.

@biancaDB: oho, I intend to harass them until they shape up and (hopefully)offer an apology. they knew he was scared yet they did that anyway. -_-


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> don't think so, but even if he did there's too many people that know xerxes and could vouch for him.
> 
> @biancaDB: oho, I intend to harass them until they shape up and (hopefully)offer an apology. they knew he was scared yet they did that anyway. -_-



Good!! I'm glad to hear that. If they could see how scared he was and they did that anyway that's just blatant ignorant behaviour. Unacceptable!! I'm happy there won't be any charges pressed against you however I wish more could be done about your roomies ex breaking and entering and harassing you!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> supposedly the man in question wasn't mentally competent so "it wasn't his fault", so charges can't be as harsh as they're supposed to...><


That seems strange...the charges are usually rooted in the facts (like "X broke into the residence of Y while intoxicated") rather than on the personal characteristics of the accused. It's only at trial that things like metal competence usually come into play. (at least in my jurisdiction)

Are they considering him mentally incompetent because he was intoxicated? Or is there an underlying condition? 

In the case of underlying mental conditions, the standard is high for using it as a defence against charges.

In the case of intoxication, if it was voluntary (i.e. if he consumed the alcohol rather than being given date rape drugs or having drinks forced down his gullet), it's not considered a defence in most cases.


...that ends my totally boring seminar on defences in the criminal law. :wink:


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

BoxerParty said:


> That seems strange...the charges are usually rooted in the facts (like "X broke into the residence of Y while intoxicated") rather than on the personal characteristics of the accused. It's only at trial that things like metal competence usually come into play. (at least in my jurisdiction)
> 
> Are they considering him mentally incompetent because he was intoxicated? Or is there an underlying condition?
> 
> ...


odd, yes... they didn't give me the full details, only that when he was brought in they found someone he knew to call to explain the situation to since he wasn't capable at the moment. the person who was called claimed he may have done it because of a mental illness. it wasn't something that would be obvious, they thought maybe he did something like that before and got drunk to try to make that a excuse or something. anyway, there's supposed to be a court date or something. hopes that would explain better...><


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly, let me get this straight... the Officers in the station proceded to attempt to antagonize Xerxes to "Prove" what type of dog you have?

Yep, I'll say it again, I'd get a Lawyer.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Kelly, let me get this straight... the Officers in the station proceded to attempt to antagonize Xerxes to "Prove" what type of dog you have?
> 
> Yep, I'll say it again, I'd get a Lawyer.


OMG YES YES YES!!!!

Hell, are there any bully breed rescues around you? Call them they may know a good lawyer for this type of situation. Call a news station, call the cops boss get the person in charge of the station, file a formal complaint.

Those cops and that guy better be really glad it was not me he/they went after, because I would already have the story on the local news and be demanding the cops jobs from their suppervisor, the DA if I could get ahold of them, and pretty much everyone else I could think of. Charges would have been filed the day of/next day. If the ex is honest to god mentally handicapped enough to do that sort of thig he should not be able to make his own decisions and should be under the care and power of someone else. PERIOD

Can you tell this kinds thing pisses me off to no end?


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

That's terrible that the cops are telling you to PTS him.. he's a dog. He was protecting you. It's what they do. You need to not let just anyone have access to your house. Meaning - gates, locks, etc.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Have you called a lawyer yet? If you haven't you REALLY need too. What those cops did is UNACCEPTABLE and you need to be your breeds advocate and stand up for him! Call a breed rescue, get the word out. Where are you? I'll find you one. This really pisses me off that the cops did that to your dog. He did his job protecting you.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Minnesota Pit Bull Rescue

I tried to friend them on facebook but it said they had too many friend requests...

Send them a message and see if they can point you in the right direction. You need to STOP listening to the Law enforcement and START finding someone who can help you. You need to be your own advocate, your dogs advocate, your breeds advocate. Pitbulls are fun to have but you acquire a TON of responsibility when you take them into your life. This is your turn to stand up and protect your dog. He protected you, now its your job to return the favor.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe they baker acted him and thats why they told you that? Sometimes cops get me mad too, but if he had something medical they won't tell you.

You don't want them to get mad at you so I would leave it alone...so they leave you alone


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Minnesota Pit Bull Rescue
> 
> I tried to friend them on facebook but it said they had too many friend requests...
> .


Now i find that very odd. Am i missing something? Why would a rescue group turn away friends and potential fosters, helpers, or donors? Or is that a technical thing with facebook?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Now i find that very odd. Am i missing something? Why would a rescue group turn away friends and potential fosters, helpers, or donors? Or is that a technical thing with facebook?


Technical most likely. I am sure thy have an an email address available.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Kelly, let me get this straight... the Officers in the station proceded to attempt to antagonize Xerxes to "Prove" what type of dog you have?
> 
> Yep, I'll say it again, I'd get a Lawyer.


I'm not sure why they scared him...maybe to look "tough" infront of others? has a feeling they're either new and were sent to work where they are when they clearly aren't ready to act like they should, or are like...angry at him or something. when they came to the house originally I think they were scared of xerxes. perhaps they thought if they scared him he wouldn't "turn and kill them" or something because of the breed...>< I have a lawyer already but for the time being the issue with the rude policemen will have to be paused. I'd like for something to have to deal with them, but that very well might just be their personalities so they won't change. might have to forget it if nothing can be done...><

luckily the court date is soon, hope that will stop this and force someone to get a handle on the ex...-_-


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually the intruder could have even had alot more happen to him,there are more and more cases like this along with home invasions and all,alot of people are getting permits for firearms and he could have easily been shot by acting out the way he did.But all the replies here are great,and i do pray everything gets straightned out and your pet remains safe at home with you.The guy is lucky,things could have been alot worse for him and i hope he at least learns that you cant go busting in to someones home and destroying personal property.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

kellykelly said:


> I'm not sure why they scared him...maybe to look "tough" infront of others? has a feeling they're either new and were sent to work where they are when they clearly aren't ready to act like they should, or are like...angry at him or something. when they came to the house originally I think they were scared of xerxes. perhaps they thought if they scared him he wouldn't "turn and kill them" or something because of the breed...>< I have a lawyer already but for the time being the issue with the rude policemen will have to be paused. I'd like for something to have to deal with them, but that very well might just be their personalities so they won't change. might have to forget it if nothing can be done...><
> 
> luckily the court date is soon, hope that will stop this and force someone to get a handle on the ex...-_-


Personally, officers of the law getting in my frightened dog's face would not be something I would let go of. They are supposed to be out there protecting us and here they are trying to prove that your dog is vicious by getting in his face? Did they not see the video of the scared dogo bite the woman who got in his face the day after he almost drowned? 

They weren't just rude. They were unprofessional and getting in a strange dog's face could have been disastrous for you, them, and Xerxes. I have said it before other places and I will say it again here: Part of becoming a cop should be multiple classes on learning how to read a dog's body language and learning how to act around them. Too many civilians have dogs for cops to not be dog savvy. A cop is likely to run into a dog in someone's home, when they pull someone over on the road, anywhere. They need to be taught how to deal with that. A lack of knowledge on their part has resulted in dogs being unnecessarily shot, taken from their owners, etc. These two prove that cops need to learn how to deal with a common household animal in their training.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Part of becoming a cop should be multiple classes on learning how to read a dog's body language and learning how to act around them. Too many civilians have dogs for cops to not be dog savvy. A cop is likely to run into a dog in someone's home, when they pull someone over on the road, anywhere. They need to be taught how to deal with that. A lack of knowledge on their part has resulted in dogs being unnecessarily shot, taken from their owners, etc. These two prove that cops need to learn how to deal with a common household animal in their training.


I totally agree! In the past week I have been teaching the employees of a new dog boarding/daycare facility about dog body language and behavior. What I have been discovering is that natural human instinct when dealing with dogs is totally the opposite of what they should do when dealing with dogs. I have been thinking a lot lately that there are so many people in so many professions who should be taught about animal behavior. This would prevent a lot of accidents, and unjust punishment of animals!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When we called the ambulance for my dad once, one of the EMTs refused to get out of the fire truck because Rebel and I were sitting on the front porch (they were going in the back door and we got as far away from them as we could).

I wondered what would have happened if the house had been on fire and he saw Rebel inside. Just let us burn to death, i guess.


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

well *that* was nonsense we didn't need...

everything's gotten fixed, never found out why the officers were such jerks, but it's been resolved...x-x breed discrimination sucks


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it's all over and done with! I feel like most of the officers I've dealt with have been jerks. Whatever, not worth the time getting upset over. Give Xerxes an extra big celebratory hug!


----------

